# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kesä 2011

## Waltsu

Kesäaikataulut astuivat voimaan tiistaina 26.4.2011 ja samalla Liedon linjat 280-285 siirtyivät linja-autoasemalta Kauppatorille. Myös linjojen 55 ja 56 reitti muuttui keskustassa. Ensimmäisen kesäpäivän ja alkukuunkin tunnelmia täällä.

----------


## Waltsu

Uusia pysäkkejä on ilmestynyt katukuvaan: linjalle 20 Köydenpunojankadun länsipäähän pysäkkipari sekä linjalle 28 pariton pysäkki Aurorankadun varteen Liljalaakson tienhaaran kohdalle Kuninkojantielle päin ajettaessa. Kaikki nämä ovat toistaiseksi nimettömiä ja numerottomia.

----------


## dreamy83

Uusi palvelutoimisto avautuu piakkoin. Mielestäni toimisto muuttaa ehdottomasti parempaan paikkaan, näin se tulee olemaan mainos itsessään. Tosin nyt nämä toimiston valomainokset ulkona on siinä mielessä huonoja, että ainakaan päivän valossa en meinannut erottaa valkoista tekstiä keltaiselta pohjalta. Mutta toimiston esteettömyys, toisin kuin vanhan toimipisteen, on ehdoton parannus. Toivottavasti toimistolla voi maksaa myös pankki- ja luottokorteilla, sillä näin kauppatorilta nouseville korttien lataus pankkikortilla olisi jälleen mahdollista. Samaten tietysti myös matkailijalippujen osto kortilla olisi hyvä homma. Myös isot aikataulunäytöt ovat hyvä homma.

Mutta kuten niin moni muukin Turun kiinteistöhanke, myös tämän kulut nousi pilviin kun hanke eteni. Joten kallis toimisto, on sitten syytäkin olla hyvä! (Mieluummin toki nämä rahat olisin itsekin laittanut parempaan liikennetarjontaan). Kiinteän kivijalkatoimiston lisäksi olisi mielestäni perusteltua kehittää aktiivisemmin myös verkkosivuja kohti sähköistä lipputoimistoa. Vaikka nykyisellään on brahea, korttien nettilatausta, voisi myös erilaiset korttihakemukset ja uusien korttien tilaaminen netitse olla hyvä lisä tuohon tarjontaan. Eli, tilaat netissä uutta korttia, jonka posti toimittaa seuraavaksi työpäiväksi asiakkaalle. Myös matkailijakortin tilaus samalla periaatteella voisi olla hyvä idea. Ja tuohon vaikkapa euron toimitusmaksu, jonka välttää kun tilaa esim. vähintään kaksi matkailijakorttia. Näin Turkuun tuleva voisi hyvin jo matkaa suunnitellessaan tilata moisen kortin. Ja posti voisi kortin mukana hyvin kuljettaa vaikka pienen painetun liikenneoppaan, jossa kartat, tiedot braheen, linjaopas suosituimpiin kohteisiin jne.

----------


## 034

Tässä poimintoja viikon varrelta:
2.5.
Tukl
#102 - Vuoti pahasti 50 sarjan linjalla iltapäivällä.
#14 - Hajonnut Perämiehenkadulle Niilonkadun pysäkin kohdalle. Majakkarannan suuntaan.

----------


## JuTa

Onkos jollain tietoa Liljalaaksoon mahdollisesti tulevista linjoista? Ahtaan tuntuisen kääntöpaikan (?) reunaan on ilmestynyt peitetty pysäkkimerkki ja pysäkkilevennyksiähän siellä on jo ollutkin.

----------


## Waltsu

> Onkos jollain tietoa Liljalaaksoon mahdollisesti tulevista linjoista?


Sinne on syksyllä tarkoitus viedä linja 2A, jolle on oma viestiketjunsa.

----------


## 034

16.5.
Tukl
#23
Tavattu Rieskalähteentien varikolla

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 19 mainostaa Pulssia, ja 26.5.11 liikenteeseen tulleet hybridibussit mainostavat itseään. Kuvia.

----------


## 034

Jalon #33 Wiima tilausajossa Eerikinkadulla 31.5. Ensimmäinen kerta meikäläisen kohdalla kun tuo auto meni ohitse.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Uusi palvelutoimisto avautuu piakkoin. Mielestäni toimisto muuttaa ehdottomasti parempaan paikkaan, näin se tulee olemaan mainos itsessään. Tosin nyt nämä toimiston valomainokset ulkona on siinä mielessä huonoja, että ainakaan päivän valossa en meinannut erottaa valkoista tekstiä keltaiselta pohjalta. Mutta toimiston esteettömyys, toisin kuin vanhan toimipisteen, on ehdoton parannus. Myös isot aikataulunäytöt ovat hyvä homma.


No niin. Nyt olen itsekin käynyt (vihdoin) tässä uudessa toimistossa, ja voin hyvin yhtyä kommenttiisi. Parempi paikka ... todellakin!  :Cool:

----------


## Waltsu

TLO kertoo aikatauluissaan, että 6.6. alkaen linjojen 11 ja 192 lähtöpaikka on Valkeavuoren koululla, mikäli autot eivät tule Littoisista. No, eipä näkynyt Valkeavuorella tänään 7.6. linjan 192 lähtöä klo 17.15 eikä linjan 11 lähtöä klo 17.55. Kuvausretken pääkohde jäi siis kuvaamatta!

----------


## thaapsaa

Pysäkkimuutoksia Kauppatorilla 11.6.2011.




> Tangomarkkinat -toritapahtuman aikana 11.6.2011 seuraavat Kauppatorin lähtöpysäkit siirretään eri paikkoihin:
> 
> *Linja 13* Uittamon suuntaan lähtee pysäkiltä T22 (Kauppiaskadulta ennen Eerikinkadun risteystä). Muutos voimassa 11.6. klo 6.00 - 17.00.
> 
> *Linjat 11, 110, 111, 116, 192* Littoisten, Kaarinan, Paimion suuntaan lähtevät sijaispysäkiltä Aurakadulta ennen Yliopistonkadun kulmaa. Muutos voimassa 11.6. klo 10.30 - 15.00.


Silmäni eivät siis suinkaan valehdelleet, kun tuon ylimääräisen pysäkin Aurakadulla (tänään) näin...  :Tongue:

----------


## thaapsaa

Jumalan sana on rantautunut Turun paikallisliikenteeseen. Jeesuksen Kristuksen sanoja löytyi tänään linjojen 18 ja 13 busseista Turussa.  :Smile:  

Jyväskylässä tämä on jo nähty.

----------


## Waltsu

Turkubus 15 (teli-Vega) näkyy kalvenneen TLO-väreistä kokovalkoiseksi. Havainto 7.7. Ruskon linjalta.

----------


## Waltsu

Uutta joukkoliikenneinfraa:

Ruskolla uuden Päällistönmäentien pohjoispäähän on ilmestynyt pohjoisen suuntaan vievä paikallisliikenteen pysäkki. Uudella tolpalla ei ole vastinparia tien toisella puolella, eikä ainakaan vielä siitä mikään linja kulje.

Lentokentän liepeillä uuden Aerotien (eli Moisiontietä Lentoasemantien eteläpuolella korvaavan tien) varrelle on rakennettu pysäkkitaskut Kopteritien risteykseen (Kaukokiidon terminaalin kohdalle), ja lisäksi on rakennettu kääntöpaikka Aerotien ja Aviatien risteykseen (eli siihen missä näihin päiviin asti ristesivät Siipitie ja Soralankatu). Pysäkkitolppia näissä ei näkynyt. Mikähän linja sinne on tarkoitus vetää? Joitain ykkösen tai kaksykkösen yksittäisiä vuoroja?

----------


## thaapsaa

Tällaista oli Turussa tänään.

----------


## Waltsu

Suuret purjealukset lipuivat jälleen Aurajokeen ja sehän vaikuttaa liikenteeseen: Martinsillalta Aurajoen alajuoksulle päin Itäistä Rantakatua pääsee vain keskustaan suuntaan. Niinpä normaalisti jokirantaa kulkeva liikenne Hirvensaloon ja Majakkarantaan ajaakin Martin- ja Stålarminkadun kautta. Kuvakavalkadi alkaa tästä.

----------


## JSL

Miksei täällä kukaan puhu joukkoliikennelautakunan ulottamisesta naapurikuntiin? 
Ainakin lehdet sitä hehkuttaa.

----------


## Waltsu

TYKSissä syttyi aamulla 2.9.2011 kaapelipalo ja sehän aiheutti mittavan pelastusoperaation. Kiinamyllynkatu suljettiin, ja linjat 6, 109, 110, 192 ja 320 joutuivat poikkeusreiteille. Aamulla näin kuutosen kulkevan Vaalaan Savitehtaankadun kautta ja palaavan sieltä Sirkkalan- ja Kerttulinkatujen kautta torille. Myöhemmin päivällä ajettiin mennen tullen Kerttulinkadun kautta, ja iltapäivällä liikenne oli palautunut normaaliksi.

Palopaikalle tuotiin linja-autoja avustamaan potilaiden evakuoinnissa, mutta ilmeisesti niitä ei operaatiossa sittenkään tarvittu. Valmiudessa olivat ainakin Nyholmin 63 sekä SL-Autolinjojen 133 ja 581.

Syyskuun kuvakavalkadi alkaakin tähän tulipaloon liittyvillä kuvilla.

----------


## 034

#64 MYF-414 Nyholm - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne
#65 MYF-272 Nyholm - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne
#69 MYF-264 Nyholm - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne

MYF-412 - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne

#111 GBX-730 Muurinen - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne

----------


## PasiP

Muuriselta pitäis kuulemma olla kolme autoa hesassa vuokralla , mahtaako auto 110 (EGT-444) olla siellä myös kun ei ole Turussa aikoihin näkynyt?

----------


## kuukanko

J-T:ltä löytyy kuva em. bussista Espoossa:

----------


## 034

> #64 MYF-414 Nyholm - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne
> #65 MYF-272 Nyholm - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne
> #69 MYF-264 Nyholm - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne
> 
> MYF-412 - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne
> 
> #111 GBX-730 Muurinen - lainassa/vuokralla Pohjolan Liikenne


Lisäisin aikaisempaan listaani myös nämä yksilöt:

98# Andersson (Pulssin teippauksissa) - lainassa (palautettu?)
63 # Nyholm - ollut lainassa


Suurin osa näistä on tietojen mukaan palautettu jo Turkuun.

----------


## helleh

Westendillä vuokralla olleet teliautot on palautettu Turkuun, mutta Pohjolan Liikenteellä olevat 8 autoa ovat vielä Pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 12 on saanut ylleen tilaajavärit.

Linja 320 torilta Runosmäkeen klo 16.22 ajoi tänään suoraan Tampereen valtatietä kiertämättä Rieskalähteentien kautta. Kuljettaja huomasi virheensä juuri ennen Parrantien valoja, muttei sitten vaivautunut enää mitenkään paikkaamaan erhettään. Minua ei oikaisu haitannut, mutta ehkäpä sitä rouvashenkilöä, joka Markulanpuistossa poistui kyydistä - puhumattakaan potentiaalisista asiakkaista Rieskalähteentien pysäkeillä...

----------


## PasiP

Muurisella Turussa taas ainakin autot 110 ja 111. Nämä nähty linjalla jo 16.9

----------


## Waltsu

Uusi Myllysilta avattiin 19.9. klo 10 liikenteelle ja bussit palasivat notkahdusta edeltäneille reiteilleen lukuunottamatta linjoja 55 ja 56, joiden reitti muutettiin pysyvästi kulkemaan teatterin kautta. Kuvasatsi alkaa tästä. Huomaa myös TuKL 20:n uusi kuosi!

SL 733:n kilvet on ohjelmoitu uudestaan - näyttää vain siltä, että on epähuomiossa ajettu Säfflen helmitaulukilpien ohjelma leditauluun.

----------

